# Artistic



## Lobo (Apr 6, 2006)

Do you guys know any online vids that show the more artistic and detailed part of Arnis/Escrima/Kail? Maybe a duel? Because i'd like to impress my friend, who favors Wushu, and says FMA's have little art. Lots of clashing would be nice


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 6, 2006)

Dog Brothers always have some good clips.

http://dogbrothers.com/wrapper.php?file=videoclips.htm


----------



## Wes Tasker (Apr 6, 2006)

Not a whole lot of clashing, but I really like it.  Then again, I'm a little biased....

http://www.pekiti.com/video_clips/LEO96-ALL.mpg

-wes tasker


----------



## Lobo (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, i know the movie the Hunted and the Borne Trilogy have FMA's in them. If i could, i'd get footages and vids of those movies, i would but i dont know how.


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 8, 2006)

Daredevil does too.


----------



## Henderson (Apr 8, 2006)

Lobo said:
			
		

> Do you guys know any online vids that show the more artistic and detailed part of Arnis/Escrima/Kail? Maybe a duel? Because i'd like to impress my friend, who favors Wushu, and says FMA's have little art. Lots of clashing would be nice


 


			
				Lobo said:
			
		

> Well, i know the movie the Hunted and the Borne Trilogy have FMA's in them. If i could, i'd get footages and vids of those movies, i would but i dont know how.


 
Sorry, but I'm a little confused.  Are you looking for video clips shot of actual practitioners which showcase these arts, or Hollywood's presentation for entertainment?  They are two completely different things.

Respect as always,
Frank


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 8, 2006)

Here is a clip of Tuhon Ray Dionaldo Demostrating a technique.
The clip should play correctly with Media Player. It does not play with the right orientation with Winamp.


----------



## Lobo (Apr 10, 2006)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I'm a little confused. Are you looking for video clips shot of actual practitioners which showcase these arts, or Hollywood's presentation for entertainment? They are two completely different things.
> 
> Respect as always,
> Frank


 
Well, the hunted was realistic yet entertaining, something like that. Or a vid presented in an artistic way, such as this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mpddW9guzBg&search=arnis (takes a while to download, kinda boring, not my kind of music, but still artistic), like this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Vis-1ggWI4&search=matrix fight (music amplifies the movements)
 or like this - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lb7ogIETAvo&search=arnis (the setting)


----------



## Lobo (Apr 10, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Here is a clip of Tuhon Ray Dionaldo Demostrating a technique.
> The clip should play correctly with Media Player. It does not play with the right orientation with Winamp.


that was awesome


----------

